# [EVDL] Underwhelming results from PHET cell testing



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all,

So over the last couple of weeks, I've been testing these PHET 
PE-1150 lithium cells, and I just have to say.. they're not nearly as 
good as PHET claim. For the benefit of others, I've written up the 
results here:

http://www.zeva.com.au/phet/

In short, don't buy them if you want higher than 2C. *sigh*

Well, if anyone can point me towards some LiFePO4s that can handle 
10C continuous (and that I can actually buy.. are you listening, 
A123!?), do let me know.

Ian Hooper
[email protected]

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ian, unfortunate the results are not good for PHET cells,
what are the costs you've been quoted? Perhaps with a suitable 
capacitor bank, the low discharge rate can be OK, if their cost can 
justify the additional cost of the capacitors.

Still looks to me that the IB NiMH cells are the best cost-effective 
choice for 10C discharge batteries for EVs.

Jack



> Ian Hooper wrote:
> > Hi all,
> >
> > So over the last couple of weeks, I've been testing these PHET
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I was afraid of that. there probably is a reason why their spec sheets 
doesn't say the high discharge rates they claim behind the scene. bastards
Marcin will probably arrive at the same conclusion despite his initial 
enthusiasm.

Yet another hope squashed

Good work though

Dan




> Ian Hooper wrote:
> > Hi all,
> >
> > So over the last couple of weeks, I've been testing these PHET
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dan,

for me PHET are running just fine. I've replaced 50Ah Kokam's cells with 42 
parallel blocks of 16850 1.2Ah and all I see is performance BOOST.

At least I've some EVs running and MANY Battery Packs operating with different 
cells manufacturers. I event tested TS LFP cells recently and slowly 
beginning to believe in their performance.

And what do you have?

Enjoy your miserable troll-life.

If anyone will be passing through Warsaw/Poland I invite him to visit and see 
for himself our cars.

Marcin

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

so your data will be different from Ian Hooper's?
yours will show they work fine at 10C?

you said you have been testing. can we see the data?

Dan



> Marcin Ciosek wrote:
> > Dan,
> >
> > for me PHET are running just fine. I've replaced 50Ah Kokam's cells with 42
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

just talked to Ian
a A123 cell test is coming up for comparison to the phet cells to ensure 
we are not unfairly dismissing the phets

Dan

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------

